# Family Orriented Suburbs in Melbourne



## meiang1974 (May 9, 2013)

Hello.
I'm new here. We are currently in Singapore and plan to go to Melbourne in a coming months via 457 working visa.
I need your views and suggestions on what area(Suburbs) which is suitable for a family with kids. Area which has good school for Primary and Secondary and has SpEd School in the area. Also not so far to workplace (Collins Street, Melbourne, Victoria 3000)

Appreciate any response. Thank you


----------



## alexlhh (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi, based on your requirements, I think you can think about some western suburbs, it's pretty newly developed, take 30 mins drive (consider traffic) to city with M1, many good primay schools (not sure about secondary) in that area, and the living cost is very reasonable over there.


----------

